# MAC Modifiers



## KellySonner (Nov 17, 2016)

We currently bill MAC with a CRNA. Right now we bill: 
01992-QZ-QS-P2 for Medicare 
01992-QZ for all other payers. 

I received information from a coding instructor that we should be billing: 
01992-QZ-QS for Medicare
01992-QZ-QS-P2 for all other payers

I'm trying to find supporting documentation somewhere online for this before we make the change. Can anyone confirm if this is correct and if you know where I can find this information online that would be great also. Thank you!


----------



## lcole7465 (Nov 28, 2016)

KellySonner said:


> We currently bill MAC with a CRNA. Right now we bill:
> 01992-QZ-QS-P2 for Medicare
> 01992-QZ for all other payers.
> 
> ...



If your coding for a CRNA solo, then yes it should be 01992 -QZ-QS. Modifier QZ shows the payor that the CRNA performed the service without medical direction from a physician, Modifier QS shows the mode of anesthesia as MAC. Medicare does not pay for Physical Status so that would not be billable, but for most private payor it is billable.

I hope this helps.


----------

